# Chicago Metra to Daly Plaza



## Gingee (Nov 19, 2007)

I know this isn't Amtrak but I am hoping some people might be familiar with downtown. We are looking at taking the Chicago Metra this weekend to the Daly Plaza for the Christkindlmarket but I am not sure how far apart the station is from the Metra station to the Daly Plaza. Does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## AlanB (Nov 19, 2007)

Gingee said:


> I know this isn't Amtrak but I am hoping some people might be familiar with downtown. We are looking at taking the Chicago Metra this weekend to the Daly Plaza for the Christkindlmarket but I am not sure how far apart the station is from the Metra station to the Daly Plaza. Does anyone know?
> Thanks


Gingee,

There are 4 different METRA stations in downtown Chicago, serving various METRA lines. So you need to tell us first what METRA line you are riding, or at least the station where you plan to board METRA so that we can figure out what station you'll be arriving at.

Also while I'm not the best Chicago expert, the CTA site doesn't seem to know about Daley Plaza. Did you mean Daley Center?


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Gingee,

Union Station is about a mile from the Daley Center Plaza. I've never been to the Christkindlemarket, but I think it would show up if you did a google search of Chicago events.

I was in Chicago last week to see a mantinee of Phantom of the Opera. Took the Metra from Woodstock to the Ogilvie and walked about 8 blocks. I believe Daley Plaza a only a couple of blocks from the Cadillac Theater.

Betty


----------



## haolerider (Nov 20, 2007)

Everydaymatters said:


> Hi Gingee,Union Station is about a mile from the Daley Center Plaza. I've never been to the Christkindlemarket, but I think it would show up if you did a google search of Chicago events.
> 
> I was in Chicago last week to see a mantinee of Phantom of the Opera. Took the Metra from Woodstock to the Ogilvie and walked about 8 blocks. I believe Daley Plaza a only a couple of blocks from the Cadillac Theater.
> 
> Betty


The Daley Plaze - which I assume is the same location as the Picasso piece of art - is within walking distance of Union Station, The Ogilve Center and LaSalle street station. It is a bit further from the Millenium station (South Shore line). If the weather is too cold, a taxi ride would not be more than $10.


----------



## Gingee (Nov 20, 2007)

Ummm. I'm not sure but we will be coming from Crystal Lake on the Metra. You can tell I don't live there, huh?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 20, 2007)

Gingee said:


> Ummm. I'm not sure but we will be coming from Crystal Lake on the Metra. You can tell I don't live there, huh?


If you're boarding in Crystal Lake then you'll be using the METRA UP NW line that arrives into Ogilvie Center in Chicago. From Ogilvie it's a 6 block walk if you come out of the correct exit, 7 blocks if you come out of the wrong exit. The wrong exit would be what most people consider to be the front exit, the right exit would be the rear exit from the station. Or put another way, walk towards the locomotive to exit the station.


----------



## Gingee (Nov 20, 2007)

Walk toward what locomotive? If you walk towards the train, you will go onto train tracks.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 20, 2007)

Gingee said:


> Walk toward what locomotive? If you walk towards the train, you will go onto train tracks.


I didn't say walk towards the train, but walk towards the locomotive. All METRA trains have a locomotive on one end of the train and what we call a cab car on the other end. At most stations, including Ogilvie, the locomotive is always farthest from the main part of the station so as to cut down on exhaust in the station. So when your train pulls into the station, the cab car will be at the end nearest the main station and the "bad" exit that will add an extra block to your walk.

If you walk down the platform in the direction of the locomotive, easy to find thanks to the loud roaring and smoke, you will find another set of stairs that lead down to Washington Street. If you walk the other way, you'll end up on Madison which is the longer walk.

Again, stay on the platform, but walk in the general direction of the engine to exit the platform.


----------



## Gingee (Nov 20, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 21, 2007)

Actually, if Washington Street is what you want, you can exit away from the locomotive, into the station, and, instead of heading to the big glass doors facing the stairs/escalators, make a sharp left turn and exit through the doors that are next to the Subway (restaurant). If you exit using the stairs towards the locomotive, you'll end up on Clinton or Canal, just north of Washington.


----------



## Gingee (Nov 21, 2007)

Well we are just looking for the quickest, warmest way to Daley Plaza.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 22, 2007)

Depending on when you're going, the new station in Crystal Lake might provide easier parking. It's on Pingree Road. The downtown Crystal Lake parking is limited.

Have a great time.

Betty


----------

